# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Alimmasta kertamaksusta

## Jouni Seilonen

Veljekset Salmelalla aikuisen alin kertamaksu on 1,5 euroa, katso   
www.veljeksetsalmela.fi/taksa.html
Onko muualla tällaisia erikoistarjouksia?

----------


## Miska

> Veljekset Salmelalla aikuisen alin kertamaksu on 1,5 euroa, katso   
> www.veljeksetsalmela.fi/taksa.html
> Onko muualla tällaisia erikoistarjouksia?


Porissa ja Kotkassa taitaa olla käytössä normaalia halvempi citytaksa lyhyillä keskusta-alueen matkoilla. Ja toki Oulun uusilla citylinjoilla pääsee puoleen hintaan normaalitaksaan verrattuna.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tosiaankin Porin Linjat mainostaa yhden euron YdinCitylippua:http://www.porinlinjat.fi/Etusivu/Li...9/Default.aspx

Ja Kotkasta kerrotaan yhden euron Citytaksan olevan voimassa keskusta-alueella sekä ilmeisesti muullakin alueella 1-2 pysäkinvälin matkoilla:
http://www.henriettamediat.fi/aikataulut/

Oulun citybussien 1,4 euron kertamaksu on voimassa vain citylinjoilla, kun taas Porin ja Kotkan tarjoushinnat ovat voimassa tietyllä alueella kaikilla paikallisliikenteen linjoilla.  Oulussa tuiralaiset ovatkin jo ehtineet tätä arvostella.
http://www.ouluncitybussi.fi

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Löytyyhän näitä kyydin alennusmyyntejä.  Raumalla Oras Liikenne kertoo 2,2 euron kertalipusta:
http://www.orasliikenne.fi/index.php...10.2007_alkaen

Maarianhaminassa näyttäisi paikallisbusseissa matkustaminen olevan ilmaista (på svenska):
http://www.rodeorm.aland.fi/rodeormgratis.htm

Monessako 10000 asukkaan kokoluokkaa olevassa kaupungissa ajetaan paikallisliikennettä ja peräti neljällä bussilla?

----------


## Miska

> Monessako 10000 asukkaan kokoluokkaa olevassa kaupungissa ajetaan paikallisliikennettä ja peräti neljällä bussilla?


7000 asukkaan Loviisassa ajetaan paikallisliikennettä arkisin parilla kolmella autolla ja viikonloppuisinkin yhdellä autolla. 8000 asukkaan Kauniaisissa liikennöi useita juna- ja bussilinjoja, tosin varsinaista kaupungin sisäistä liikennettä on vain palvelulinjan (joka muuten on ilmainen) muodossa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Ruotsin puoleisen Haaparannan kunnan Ringlinjen käy liikennöintipäivän aikana muutaman kerran Torniossa.  Matka maksaa 15 SEK / 2 EUR.
http://www.haparanda.se/download/18....injen+2007.pdf

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Kauniaisissa liikennöi useita juna- ja bussilinjoja, tosin varsinaista kaupungin sisäistä liikennettä on vain palvelulinjan (joka muuten on ilmainen) muodossa.


Niin, Kauniaisten läpi ajaa aika moni Espoon sisäinen linja. Varsinaisestihan Kauniaisiin ei taida päättyä kuin seutulinja 212. Palvelulinja maksetaan viimeistään veroissa. Mielestäni voisi ottaa käyttöön myös Ytv-alueella kertalipun, joka olisi hieman halvempi, mutta siinä ei olisi vaihto-oikeutta.

----------


## Jussi

> Palvelulinja maksetaan viimeistään veroissa.


Niinhän se maksetaan. Mutta kannattaa muistaa, että Kauniaisissa on siitä huolimatta Suomen alhaisin kunnallisveroprosentti.

----------

